# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of August 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: On the Dream Views main forum, there is a blue bridge leading to a mysterious city.  Cross this bridge and report back what you find on the other side.


Advanced Task: Find your sleeping body and wake yourself up.

----------


## Jaymz654

cool first reply..... :smiley: 

i think ill try waking myself up
should be fun!!!

----------


## Vex Kitten

I'm a miserable witch when someone wakes me up prematurely. I'd probably end up kicking my own butt if I woke myself up in dream. Would be interesting to see who would win out of that fight though. I can't loose right, I mean, I'll win either way.  ::content:: 

I always wondered what was in that city on the other end of the bridge. Do we actually have to walk across it or can we fly or teleport?

----------


## Adam

haha awesome! Do I get my advanced badge already? :p

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I plan on riding a magical unicorn to the other city  :smiley:  and mabey find more unicorns and we'll all be friends and live under rainbows and have icecream as butterflies flit around in the flowering trees.. *sighs*   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Can we turn around and go the other way...?

----------


## m-mischief

I have a better and more interesting idea, find your sleeping self, masturbate your sleeping self and see if you have an orgasm, whilst your masturbating your sleeping self.

----------


## Seeker

> I have a better and more interesting idea, find your sleeping self, masturbate your sleeping self and see if you have an orgasm, whilst your masturbating your sleeping self.



 :Sad:   Lucid tasks are designed to help you learn more about yourself and to improve your ability to control your LDs.





> haha awesome! Do I get my advanced badge already?



If you repost in this thread, then yeah....   :smiley:

----------


## Alex D

Oh yes, I am very much looking forward to the advanced task. Last time I tried that I got a rather interesting result. The dream kind of split, a false awakening and the lucid at once, it was odd.

It'll be interesting to see how the experience differes however many years later.

----------


## the real pieman

wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh...thats spooky i just looked close at that picture and i just had a flashback to one of my earliest lucid dreams where i woke up on that bridge.....i remember running to that city and then turning back because it took so long to get there, then i turned round and sprinted to the city/island.....when i got there i looked around and it was so messed up...the whole city was in ruins with buildings broken and massive destruction....it was like a massive bomb had hit....it was really freaky...especially as it was before i came to dreamviews... ::shock::

----------


## Adam

> If you repost in this thread, then yeah....



I didn't wake myself up though, well I woke my 'actual' self up because it scared me lol

----------


## eppy

ha, ill try the bridge one tonight, but im going to try and control what i want to be on the other side. i think if i tried the advanced task i would wake up in real life or i would have a false awakening and be mad!!! ha, ok, good luck everyone.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Wow! Both the Lucid Tasks sound really fun! I'm definitely going to try these tonight with DEILD. It'll give me a chance to remind myself not to move when I awake from a dream...

Seriously, this looks soo great!  ::D:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

What if you have a FA and realise you're dreaming, would it be possible that you'd look back at your bed and see yourself sleeping there?!

----------


## LucidMike14

hmm the advanced one sounds fun! I'm definitley going to try it next time i am lucid

----------


## TheSixthSide

This sounds fun. I have never tried one of these, but first I have to get lucid I haven't did one in years.................   ::damnit:: 

Wish me luck guys and I'm extremely happy right now for some reason. So I love you all!  ::loveyou::

----------


## Rainman

I'm going straight for the advanced. Haha. I am not good at creating cities or large scale things. But creating my own house and finding myself in my room shouldn't be that hard.

----------


## JJB

WOO
this is actually my first lucid Too!
Ill explain
Before i went to bed a a couple hours ago i saw this thread and though. well ok Ill try to do a false wakeup and remain calm after i do.
And this time before i went to bed i wrote something on the back of my hand, it said I'm dreaming, so i went to sleep, i woke up ,it was sunny out and i did a reality check, looked at my hand and nothing was written, i thought to myself though I'm dreaming. i went over to my x box and tried to turn it on, nothing happened, i turned around and there was another me laying in my bed, i went over and tried to wake myself up , it didn't work, i took a pillow from under his head and whacked him/me with it, he woke up . i was about to ask questions to him. but he had already known what i was going to ask, i think i must of been talking to myself. or my brain. anyhow , i got really exited asking all these questions and i woke up, its only 2 hours after i went to bed, but i did it  ::D:  my first LD too
I don't know if this will count but i think it meets the standards, Il have to work on not getting as exited tho  :wink2:  i cant beilive i got the advanced one tho, 
My first LD  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

I actually can not find my own body without waking myself up so this one might be easy,,, I tried for a couple years to watch myself sleep, but everytime itr wakes me. So tonight I will see if it happens again.

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

> What if you have a FA and realise you're dreaming, would it be possible that you'd look back at your bed and see yourself sleeping there?!



I don't think you can see "yourself" lying in the bed if it's a false awakening, you're just tricked to have woken up, but since it's a dream it is possible to find see yourself in it. :p Hm... it would be strange to have a FA and find yourself lying by yourself in it.  ::shock::

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Whooohooo! First lucid dream!

I failed the task, this time, but here's the story of my effort:

My family and I were in a huge kitchen. It was unbelieveable dirty and messy, with enormous piles of food covering the floor and surfaces. My mother stood in the centre of the room, shouting endless orders. The dirt kept reappearing so nothing we did ever achieved anything.

I had a false awakening, but I realised it was one. The dream hadn't madea good job of it. I started thinking about if it could be adream when Mum dragged me back into her kitchen of doom when I realised it had to be a dream.

Mum stood in front of me. Just as the realisation that I was lucid whizzed through my brain, she jutted a finger towards me and opened her mouth to bark out another order. I just wanted her to SHUT UP! My mind had gone through enough phsychological torture for one dream! I raised a hand and waved it at her. I just felt it was the right thing to do. I just wanted her to disappear. I focused on that thought and -


Mum froze for a second and then, with a slight blur, disappeared.

Yes! I thought excitedly (I know it was forced, vey bad, etc, but I really needed to get out of there). I realised I was losing the dream slightly, but I igtnored it, just hurried. I didn't think to rub my hands though.

Ok. Now it was for the task. I needed to find myself, so that meant finding my house (I have no idea were this kitchen was) so I grabbed a big boz and ran to the post box. The dreamscape kept getting worse, but I don't think I was highly enough lucid to realise. I wrote the address somehow and got in. I planned to send myself to my house, but it didn't work.

I woke up. I think the dream was deteriorating either because of my excitement or because of the desappearing thing. I don't think I should have tried that in my first lucid dream... ::?:  but anyway I'm still very happy with it!  ::D: 

P.S. I usually get on well with my mother...hmmm.

P.P.S. Whooohoo!

----------


## Lunalight

> I plan on riding a magical unicorn to the other city  and mabey find more unicorns and we'll all be friends and live under rainbows and have icecream as butterflies flit around in the flowering trees.. *sighs*



I plan on riding a motorcyle or a flying lion across the bridge.  :p

Anyway, I got the advanced one, an uninteresting as it is.

I did a WILD, and had a false awakening.  I stood up, and took a moment to rub my hands and get a grip on what I should be doing.  *I remembered the advanced task.  I turned around, fully expecting my sleeping self to be there.  I (she? AHHHH!) was there, but she was wearing the clothes I wore yesterday, not the pajamas I wore when I went to sleep.  I woke her up, and she sat up slowly, not saying anything, apparently very tired.  (Well, I would be!  It was like 6:00 a.m. and in the summer I wake up at 9:00!)  She got out of the bed and stood behind me.  I got the impression that she was just going to be my shadow throughout the dream.  I phased through my second story window to test this idea.  When I landed, I turned and she was still there. * 

*I took another moment to rub my hands and gother my thoughts, and decided that I should go to the* *Lucid Crossroads* *for Alex D and Kromoh's wedding.   I began spinning, and nearly woke up.  I could feel both my back against the bed and my feet on the ground.  However, I concentrated hard and ended up at the crossroads.  My sleeping clone wasn't behind me anymore.   I guess she got lost during the telelport.*  I walked up to one of the blue women and asked, "Could you please tell me where the events room is?  I'm here for Kromoh and Alex D's wedding."  She looked a bit confused, (must be in training) and said, "I'm afraid you're going to have to ask that woman over there."  She pointed to another blue person about 30 feet away.  I thanked her and turne back toward the other person.  I passed the 'coffee table' and figured I should sign the guest book, as it was my first visit.  I picked up the book, and opened it to reveal a book of coloring book pages, crossword puzzles, word find puzzles, and sudoku.  Some things were filled in, some weren't.  And some were filled in when I passed them once, and then cleared when I turned back.  I rifled through the book trying to find the signing page.  I thought, "I know a lot of children lucid dream, but this is ridiculous."  I woke up before I could find the right page.  Don't worry, I get there next time!

----------


## eppy

omg, i was going to do the basic task but i couldn't remember it, i even tried getting on dreamviews in my dream and then i went to try the advanced one but went off track and ended but exploring stuff.

----------


## zoo york is cool

both of them sound fun, but i wanna try the bridge one first :wink2:

----------


## 2Fruits

Although I didn't successfully complete the task, I sure was close! The lucid bits I'll put in bold. And the bits relavant to the lucid task I'll put in itallics.

I woke up at 3am, stayed up for 30 min and tried to WILD. Although I didn't WILD, I did go into a dream. The dream wasn't that clear, colour and sound wise... but I do remember it well.

I was on a deserted beach, with a large sandy bank of shrub and bush. I ran down the side of this dune, the hot sand burning my feet, towards the water. I ran down to the seaweed ridden edge of the water, and dipped my toes in. The sky was clear, and there was no wind, but the waves were massive tubes. Perfect surfing waves, I remember thinking. I ran into the water, but then got scared and ran out because of the huge rip. 

I ran down the beach, towards the small shacks I could see out near the horizon. I ran and ran, and tried to run even faster but it felt like I was running in slow motion. I got down the the small beach shacks, and there were also those little bathing box booth things. All of a sudden I heard a large clanging noise coming from this little red, blue and white beach changing box thing. A lady ran out screaming, toward the surf. I chased after her crying "Wait, wait!" I ran faster and grabbed her arm, but she wriggled out of my grip. I tried to follow her into the water but felt like I couldn't because of a jelly feeling barrier.

She ran into the water, and all of a sudden I couldn't see her anymore. I felt this overwhelming sadness. All of a sudden I felt this arm grab me?!?! A man dressed sort of like a policeman said "You are under arrest for homicide. I was a witness to you pushing that lady in the water."

The dream kind of skipped to me sitting in a small prison cell. It had two small bunk beds, and I saw that there were three other young girls about my age in   this cell. I felt confused as to whyy I was there but then I remember me 'trying to drown' the girl from the beach. There was a prison warden banging on the bars telling us it was time to go to sleep.

This confused me that I couldn't remember what happened between the beach and the prison, so I did a reality check by putting my finger through my hand. *Sure enough I was dreaming! I remembered the lucid task nearly straight away, so I set about getting out of the prison. I walked over to the bars of the prison and used 'super human strength' to bend the bars so I could get through.

I sprinted out of the prison, through a few long white corridors, opened a large wooden door and ran out. (Convieniently not running into anyone )

It was twilight, and I ran out into a city. I found a large lit up office building which I ran towards, bounced off (matrix style) and launched myself into the air! I flew above the city, looking for the blue path type thing that I would need to get to do the lucid task. I flew around and couldn't find it so I thought I would try going to my house.

I recognised a train station nearby my house so I zoomed down and landed on the ground. All of a sudden a police officer ran at me. Totally panicing, I grabbed his head and held my hand over his mouth until he collapsed. A bit freaked out by my first real violent attack on a random DC, I flew back up in the air. I saw my house after zooming around for a while and ran down.

By the time I got there, it was dark. I morphed myself through the front door, but my house was dark. I ran over to where I thought my light switch was and tried flicking it on, but as I predicted it wouldn't work. 

I reached into my pocket and pulled out a wand. After waving it whilst crying out lumos, instead of my wand lighting, all the lights in my house went really really bright! I ran through the door leading down my hallway and turned left into my room.

Sure enough I saw a 'me' lying in my bed. There was my cat, AND my dog also laying on there. I ran over and my dog started barking at me. Flynn (my dog) then ran out the door. I tried waking myself up, by pulling on the covers. I then grabbed my shoulders and started shaking! Unfortunately as I was doing this, 'me' started shrinking??!!?! The body shrank until I could no longer see it. Rather upset I ran around the house for a while looking for 'me' but alas, there was noone to be found.

After that I gave up, ran outside (where it was now dawn) and jumped back into the sky. I decided to try and fly to the moon. So I launched myself off the ground towards the sky. Slowly the dream started to fade.
*

After the dream, I semi woke up so I tried to dream chain, but I fell straight asleep. 

I am really pleased with this dream, because I had a fairly long dryspell! (Like nearly two months. Which is a long time for me  :tongue2: )
Also, although it wasn't that vivid, I do remember all of it clearly, and I had fairly good control.


(and sorry for the long post!)

Happy dreaming!

-2Fruits

----------


## TaNK

Interesting. I'll try the bridge one tonight. I'll try the advanced if the LD starts in my room, or if I have a FA.

The problem will be finding the bridge. I have an idea, though, if I can't find it. I'll just get some blue ribbon, go out to the ocean, and toss it out into the distance until it hits the city and becomes a bridge. Then I'll just waltz on over.

Should be interesting, that's for sure.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I really wish i could try some of these tasks, they sound so fun, whenever i become lucid i seemd to either forget what i was going to do or do something completely stupid. I feel that even if i remembered the task i would have to rush it before losing lucidity. Well i suppose i will try the tasks, whether i'll have any lucids is unpredictable. Could be fun though!  :smiley:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

These look good!  I think I'll try the bridge one, because seeing myself alseep would really creep me out.

Congrats on the first lucid, JJB and A Humble Sinner!  Even if you didn't get the task this time-- you still got lucid!  ::D:   And Luna, interesting that your sleeping self just followed you around; I wouldn't have expected that.

----------


## Howie

I'm not too trusting of bridges these days.  :Sad: 

I did have a lucid but when I tried to cross a bridge. (it did not look like "the one") However, as I entered onto the bridge it turned to mud, I became frazzled and lost my lucidity.
Not a good start. But who is counting?  :Bang head:

----------


## FreeOne

wow i really like that begining task! looks kinda scary though.  Do we have to make it all the way across?  what if we fall off?  and it looks kinda long...and slippery  :Sad:   maybe we should switch the tasks.  crossing a narrow,slippery,long,blue bridge over a gray ocean  into a mysterious city sounds alot harder than waking yourself up! lol  ::D: 

either way,  im going to cross it!  this is going to be awesome!

----------


## Howie

freefire.  That is one kick ass avatar! Literally and figuratively. Awesome.
 :Off topic: ya ya ya

No LDs for me.

----------


## Alex D

Two LDs last night, tried the advanced in the second. I sort of failed, sort of did it. Sleeping me was a tire pump, so I'm counting it as a fail. 

The Dream

The dream began with me being held captive in a car by some guy I used to go to school with. He was driving me past ly house and towards his one. I didn't know what to do, after a while of toyying with my only possible escape route, I jumped out the window and floated away. There I realized I was lucid and tried to think of a way to do either the task or that wedding thing. 

I figgured I was near enough to my home, so I'd try the task. I stared to fly back to my house when the sky went black and a thunder storm began. The boy was back. Thinking on my feet I controled the lightning and made it hit him, I thought that would be enough to hold him back until I had done the task. I flew home, making myself a light show with th lightning as I did, it was pretty.

*When I got to my house it was daylight again, but for the life of me I couldn't get in. There was a red van parked outside though, which I thought to myself I would be in sleeping. Walking in I found a tire punp making snoring sounds, so I walked up to it and started to notice the dream was fading. Quickly I grabbed it and tried to wake it/me up. The boy walked into the van at that point with a friend, both had spears of sorts and were shouting "kill both of him". Knowing the dream would end soon, I shook ture pump me screaming "WAKE UP!" to try and get it to do something before the dream ended/the DC's killed us. I shut my eyes tight, then I heard a movement and a sound liker air comming from the pu,p/ When I opened ly eyes both DCs had oles in their boddies and were dead, while tire pump me was ploating above their corpses.*

O_o This owas an odd one; that's for sure.

----------


## yay

oh man, awesome stories here! 

Well I became lucid last night, and I remembered the tasks, but I didnt complete them  :Sad: 


I think I kind of knew I was dreaming. I was hanging out with a friend who is a girl and some other people and we would go to different places we weren't supposed to be. I remember picking her up and carrying her at times. At one point I tried to go through a TV headfirst but it didn't work. I hit my head off of it and felt it and heard the sound TVs make when you hit something on it. Then I tried feet first and it worked. I think I was falling really fast and I became fully aware that I was dreaming so I tried to go somewhere and I did. I tried to remember what the lucid tasks were and I remembered the city one first but I didnt see it or anything like it so I tried to remember the other one. I was having some trouble remembering but really wanted to and remembered that you shouldn't try to hard and to just relax in your dream. I remembered I was supposed to look for myself sleeping but I was outside already and in a strange place so I decided to do something else. everything was clear at the time but now it is hard to remember.



this was the first time I have ever remembered to do the lucid tasks so I'm really excited!! I think the combination of writing my dreams down, and sleeping on the couch ( well I  always sleep on a couch, so its a different one across the room) has improved my dream recall, and number of lucid dreams. 

 ::banana:: This website is awesome!!! ::banana::

----------


## Lunalight

> oh man, awesome stories here! 
> 
> This website is awesome!!!



You bet it is!  Sounds like you made pretty good progress just remembering the tasks, even if you didn't get them.  Good Job!

----------


## Clairity

First let me say "congrats" to JJB, A Humble Sinner, Lunalight.. and 2Fruits, I think you should get credit for the 2nd task!

I was able to do the basic task in a fashion.. hopefully you'll give me credit Seeker!

Some background on those who like to read "how" someone got lucid (if you'd like to jump right to the lucid part.. see the wording in *red*).

I went to bed around 12am and listened to the ninja9578's dream recall mp4: Dream Recall MP4

I woke up at 3:00 am, went to the bathroom and then went to my living room couch. I took one last look of the picture of the lucid task's "blue bridge", turned off the light and lay on my back to try to WILD.

I decided to try something different so along with mentally repeating my regular suggestions (i.e., I am dreaming, this is all a dream, I will realize I'm dreaming etc.), I decided to repeat them while also listening to ninja9578's reverse subliminal MP4: Reverse Subliminal MP4

Once I heard the CD click off, I removed my earphones, put in my ear plugs and then rolled on my right side. I thought again of the blue bridge and mostly let my mind wander while every now and then reminding myself that I will realize when I am dreaming and will become lucid.

I don't recall exactly when I became lucid.. there was no big "shift" or anything.. I just knew that I was in a lucid dream.

I did some irrelavent stuff and then I remembered the lucid task. *I looked around the large cement park that I was in and thought, "How the heck am I going to find that blue bridge?!".*

*I looked around and a beautiful bird which reminded me of this bird: http://www.uniqueexposures.com/galle...?image_id=1487 flew down and landed on the 5' tall cement wall in front of me.*

*I told the bird that I need to go to the "rainbow bridge". I don't know why I said "rainbow bridge" except that I had read Nina's posting earlier about her dog having a stroke and it reminded me of my dog's passing and the* *Rainbow Bridge*



*The bird seems to nod at me and I can't recall if I shrunk down to his size or if he grew to mine but I hopped on his back and we took off into the clear blue sky. I kept repeating take me to the "rainbow bridge" and the bird flew until I saw a large body of water with a city at the other end. I kept looking for a blue bridge but I never saw it.. just lots of water and that city in the distance.*

*The bird and I reached the city and, as we hovered over one of the larger buildings, it was as if the roof was gone and I could see clearly what was happening inside.*

*I could hardly believe my eyes at what I saw... yet at the same time.. it didn't strike me as terribly odd. There in that large room were dozens of Santa Clauses and Mrs. Clauses!*

*The Mrs. Clauses were all busy making gift baskets and I could hear them cheerfully saying, "Keep it up ladies!" and "They're depending on us" and "We've got deadlines to make".*

*Somehow it came to me that the blue bridge's city was a magical place for "giving".. a city where good intentions and wishes were "packaged".* 

*I watched for awhile (invisible to those working below) and then the bird flew me back to the cement park where my lucid dream began.*

*I then forced myself to wake up so I could write it all down.*

*I hope it counts.. I didn't walk across the bridge but I did find the city that it led to and I reported back what I found there.*
*.*

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, Clairity.  Wish my dreams were like that.  

Congratulations to everyone so far--these must be good tasks, lots of success already.

This is the first I've seen them, so I'll get started.  The "find your own body" one is weird.  I remember being worried about my body once and trying to leave it in a safe place while I flew around, so maybe I can do it.

----------


## 2Fruits

Congrats to Clarity and Alex D! Alex D I think you NEARLY completed the task... and Clarity I think yours definitely counts!  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Cool stuff so far!  I'm still waiting for someone to actually wake up when they wake up their sleeping body =)

I'm also waiting for an LD so I can try it!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Darn it, i was close, i took a nap this afternoon for some odd reason and i was in my bed and then i remember being in the dream and realising that i was dreaming somehow, no, that was it, i remember that i ment to check my reality and i was pretty sure it was a dream already, i was laying in my bed in the dream, just about to test my reality and it phased into me waking up and seeing what i saw in the dream. It was weird but all i had to do was get out of bed and wake myself up whilst remaining lucid, thats probably the closest i'll get for now.

----------


## Oneironaught

> *There in that large room were dozens of Santa Clauses and Mrs. Clauses!*




That made me crack up laughing  ::D:

----------


## skywatcher

I did the first task.

After I became lucid, I looked out to the horizon and created the blue bridge to the city.  Then I started walking on it but soon I was flying.  Eventually, I was hovering over the city.  The city looked cartoon-like and didn't look real.  I could see people below but they looked like toy "bus people".  After having a look around I went on to do something else.

----------


## Vex Kitten

This probably doesn't count but I'll slap it up here anyway because it was the advanced task I was focussed on as I attempted to WILD. 
It's very short.

From my DJ:
*3- Waking Me

*Got up this morning and got a drink, felt I was in WILDing form so I went back to bed. Took a while to cross over.

I felt a nudge. I 'woke up' laying in bed, immediately knew someone was there with me. Looked over onto the right side of the bed and there I sat looking back at me. I was startled a bit and we sat there looking at each other for quite a while, I think each was waiting for the other to say something. 

"Get up already, Lazy." The other me said and shifted position. She sat with her back against the headboard, started messing with her nails, "We don't have all day."

I sat up, pushed the covers off of me and realized I was only in my underwear. I pulled the covers over me again. I leaned closer to the other me and touched her leg. She was in shorts and a tanktop. She looked at me and slowly reached and touched my cheek with the tip of her finger. At this point I wondered which of us was the 'real' me. I felt I could be either one of us. 

There came the sound of something crawling under my bed. My first thought was it was the ferret and I wondered if it had escaped it's cage again. 

I woke up abruptly and looked under my bed. My dog was under it crawling around. I sat up, looked to that empty side of my bed and decided to RC. I was really awake.

----------


## Seeker

Vexxie, that was WAY cool.  Hmmm, now I wonder, is the real Vex Kitten posting here?

----------


## pj

Wow, Vex - what a cool dream!  That would have freaked me out a bit.

----------


## Clairity

> The city looked cartoon-like and didn't look real. I could see people below but they looked like toy "bus people". After having a look around I went on to do something else.



*skywatcher*, for some reason images of "Lego" people or "Weebles" (i.e., "Weebles wobble but the don't fall down") sprung into my head! LOL!!

Congrats on completing the task!!





> I felt a nudge. I 'woke up' laying in bed, immediately knew someone was there with me. Looked over onto the right side of the bed and there I sat looking back at me. I was startled a bit and we sat there looking at each other for quite a while, I think each was waiting for the other to say something. 
> 
> "Get up already, Lazy." The other me said and shifted position. She sat with her back against the headboard, started messing with her nails, "We don't have all day."
> 
> I sat up, pushed the covers off of me and realized I was only in my underwear. I pulled the covers over me again. I leaned closer to the other me and touched her leg. She was in shorts and a tanktop. She looked at me and slowly reached and touched my cheek with the tip of her finger. At this point I wondered which of us was the 'real' me. I felt I could be either one of us.



Uhm.. someone queue the "Twilight Zone" theme song..  ::shock:: 

Vexy, that was too cool and waaaaay too freaky! I almost felt a little "uncomfortable" reading it.
.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I wasn't sure if that would count or not but I gots my gold wings now so I guess it did.  ::D: 

It's not what I expected to happen at all. And it was kind of creepy. One of my biggest fears is waking up to see someone there that shouldn't be. I'm glad that I was lucid enough to not flip out at the sight of myself. 

And Seeker, I'm not entirely sure if it is the real me posting anymore.
 :Boggle:

----------


## Pride

Wow, very nice lucid Clairity
wish mine where that great. mine are aways dull unfortunately

----------


## Alex D

Right, managed the advanced one this tile and it turned out ok, it was just such a short LD that I didn't get to to much.  :Sad: 

The dream began with me in my living room, which I found odd right away because I'm in France right now, so there I got lucid. I figgured I'd go do the task, then go on and do some other things I'd ben wanting to do while lucid, so I looked around the house, summoning sleeping me before entering each room, but nothing worked. I ended up back in the living room where 'I' was asleep on a couch. So at that point I went to wake him/me up. I shook him/me wand when it woke up I told it that he had been asleep, to which he responded "That's nice, now go away." and went back to sleep. After that I just left the house and woke up.

----------


## Wolfie

I did the advanced task. WOP!

I was somewhere between awake and asleep when I decided to try and do the task. I tried to induce a Lucid, and it worked! But I woke up just before seeing myself. I tried again but a wall instantly grew around the bed and then I woke up.  :Bang head:  

The third time, I just couldn't get myself to appear in the bed. So I gave up, I slumped down beside the bed and tried to remember the easy task. I couldn't remember in the slightest so I idly started tapping the bedpost. Then I noticed a foot was tapping in time with my hand. I stoop up, and saw myself in the bed! She didn't look much like me, but I knew who she was. I can't remember if she was awake or asleep. I think I shook her (myself?) awake. She didn't say much at all, just stared at me. But when I commented on how little she looked like me she said she'd try and fix that. Then I shut my eyes and focused (or maybe she did.. it's a little hazy) and *poof* she had my colour hair and eyes. 

Then I got distracted by my brother walking into the room. I tried asking him what the easy task was but he didn't know either. I looked back at the Me in the bed, just to see her fading away like a ghost. No matter how much I tried I couldn't bring her back. Not much happened after that. Except that I found computer, and tried to go on Dream Views but my hands didn't work properly and I couldn't type the name. 

The End.

----------


## no_limits

woohoo done the advanced task. kk so i was at school and the teacher was sayin random stuff like what cheese is made of. so that made me lucid straight away. so i imagined seeing myself in bed and it worked! i saw myself sleeping like a baby. i shook him/me and he/i got up and started yelling at me about why i woke him up and i/he just (this is hard to explain) sorta jumped out of bed and i ( yes the i as in me) woke up.

----------


## skysaw

Basic task done, as of this morning. From my journal:

*Goodbye my Friends of the Echo Egg (Aug Lucid Task)*
I went downstairs and outside. It was cold, dark, and foggy, with just a little snow on the ground. I was barefoot, but it was only a little cold on my feet, so it was bearable. I kept saying out loud how the sun was going to rise, the fog would lift, and the snow would melt, but things were happening much too slowly for my taste. My control was not too good, but the realism was top-notch.

I remembered the August task of the blue bridge, and asked myself where it should be. I decided it was accessed behind this large ornate stone building that I saw. I went up the steps, and noted the name on the front of the building: "ECO EGG." I pronounced it to myself "Echo Egg."

I went through a few doors, then found a room with a bar and a pool. I decided that I had enough with the doors, and that the blue bridge would start here somewhere. I looked down, and it was coming up to meet my feet from the the water of the pool. It was only a few feet long, but as I started walking on it, it would extend forward, allowing me to progress.

The bridge was a little rubbery and would start to bend more and more, the further I walked on it, making it hard to stay on. I instead decided to sit down on it, hold on, and let it take me for a ride. It curved around, and went past a large wooden table where strange little people dressed in Robin Hood type garb were drinking from pewter steins. The were watching me ride the blue track, and a couple of them seemed to be raising their drinks to me.

The track seemed to be heading for a large window, and I was looking forward to where it would take me. I began to sing a song for the drinkers as I was leaving:
_Goodbye my friends of the Echo Egg
it's time for me to sit and beg_
It made no sense, but I felt I had to get that second line to rhyme, and couldn't think of anything! The track was just at the window when DING! My alarm went off and woke me up for the morning. 

The full dream, as well as the actual melody of my little song is in my journal.  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Wow, very nice lucid Clairity
> wish mine where that great. mine are aways dull unfortunately



Thanks *Pride*! It does help alot to have a "goal" in mind (plus the more lucids you have.. the better they should get). 





> I ended up back in the living room where 'I' was asleep on a couch. So at that point I went to wake him/me up. I shook him/me and when it woke up I told it that he had been asleep, to which he responded "That's nice, now go away." and went back to sleep.



*Alex*, LOL! I'm curious.. would you respond like that in real life if someone woke you up?!  ::D: 





> I was somewhere between awake and asleep when I decided to try and do the task. I tried to induce a Lucid, and it worked! But I woke up just before seeing myself. I tried again but a wall instantly grew around the bed and then I woke up.  
> 
> The third time, I just couldn't get myself to appear in the bed.



Wow. *Wolfie,* your subconscious really didn't want you bothering your "sleeping" you did it?  ::shock:: 





> So I gave up, I slumped down beside the bed and tried to remember the easy task. I couldn't remember in the slightest so I idly started tapping the bedpost. Then I noticed a foot was tapping in time with my hand. I stoop up, and saw myself in the bed! She didn't look much like me, but I knew who she was. I can't remember if she was awake or asleep. I think I shook her (myself?) awake. She didn't say much at all, just stared at me. But when I commented on how little she looked like me she said she'd try and fix that. Then I shut my eyes and focused (or maybe she did.. it's a little hazy) and *poof* she had my colour hair and eyes. 
> 
> Then I got distracted by my brother walking into the room. I tried asking him what the easy task was but he didn't know either. I looked back at the Me in the bed, just to see her fading away like a ghost. No matter how much I tried I couldn't bring her back.



I like that.. your sleeping foot keeping rhythm with your astral hand! It's also cool how your sleeping you changed herself to look like you when you commented that she didn't.. but then she faded away.  :Sad: 





> so i imagined seeing myself in bed and it worked! i saw myself sleeping like a baby. i shook him/me and he/i got up and started yelling at me about why i woke him up and i/he just (this is hard to explain) sorta jumped out of bed and i ( yes the i as in me) woke up.



*no_limits,* ok.. that was clear as mud! LOL!





> I went through a few doors, then found a room with a bar and a pool. I decided that I had enough with the doors, and that the blue bridge would start here somewhere. I looked down, and it was coming up to meet my feet from the the water of the pool. It was only a few feet long, but as I started walking on it, it would extend forward, allowing me to progress.
> 
> The bridge was a little rubbery and would start to bend more and more, the further I walked on it, making it hard to stay on. I instead decided to sit down on it, hold on, and let it take me for a ride.



*skysaw*, very cool! I can totally picture this!





> It curved around, and went past a large wooden table where strange little people dressed in Robin Hood type garb were drinking from pewter steins. The were watching me ride the blue track, and a couple of them seemed to be raising their drinks to me.
> 
> The track seemed to be heading for a large window, and I was looking forward to where it would take me. I began to sing a song for the drinkers as I was leaving:
> 
> _Goodbye my friends of the Echo Egg_
> _it's time for me to sit and beg_It made no sense, but I felt I had to get that second line to rhyme, and couldn't think of anything! The track was just at the window when DING! My alarm went off and woke me up for the morning.



CRAP.. I wanna know what was on the other side of the window!! But hey.. you rode a bridge, met some nice "merry men" AND you serenaded them with a cute little song!

All in all.. a *very* nice lucid dream indeed!  ::D: 

*Congratulations everyone!!* 
*.*

----------


## Alex D

> *Alex*, LOL! I'm curious.. would you respond like that in real life if someone woke you up?!



I probably would if I know the person.

----------


## Clairity

> I probably would if I know the person.



And you definately KNEW this person! 
.

----------


## Moonbeam

Skysaw, that's a funny dream.  I wonder if it will influence my blue bridge, when I find it.

----------


## i_speel_good

> Advanced Task: Find your sleeping body and wake yourself up.



What happens incase I wake up in real life?  ::D:

----------


## Alex D

> What happens incase I wake up in real life?




Then itwould be an interesting, if a little annoying result. Still completion I asume.

----------


## i_speel_good

> Then itwould be an interesting, if a little annoying result. Still completion I asume.



Heh, yeah, I guess.

----------


## lucidbuddha

First real attempt at a task since I failed the tornado one in february.

I really wanted to do some tasks....I forgot them!! I thought that I did 2 and one was from the past but I just looked and nothing rang a bell. I did fly to my lake near my house and there I found the long bridge. At the end there was this very fairy tale looking castle. It seemed to be on an island. I didn't fly over because I was talking to some DC thinking I had time.  :Sad: 

Next time I'm crossing over that darn bridge.

----------


## Incomplete

Hehe, oddly enough, I could easily do the advanced, but the bridge thing confused me.

My dream:
_I was in my school. No one was there, but it was the middle of the day. I was in homeroom, and we were going on a field trip. So I got on the bus alone, and went to an amusement park-type-thingy, and the whole school was there. It was like a water thing, like those canals where you get a tube a float, but there weren't any tubes. The water flowed into a tunnel with a warning sign at the top. I was sitting on top of the entrance trying to stop people from floating in, but someone pulled me in. It wasn't scary at all. I then realized I was dreaming. I almost immidiately remembered the advanced task, so I concentrated hard. I turned around and saw myself sleeping. I tried to wake myself up by yelling, but was unsuccessful. So I pulled a chicken leg from nowhere and hit myself (her?) with it. She opened her eyes and jumped out of bed and started walking around. Then I woke up in real life._


Yeah...That was an incredibly uninteresting dream, no? Ah well. My dreams are usually very exciting...

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, I did the bridge task but it was boring enough that I'm going to keep trying and do it again.  But I'll take credit for this in case I can't.   

I become lucid in a dark landscape, on a rocky shoreline.  I walk along the water, trying to see a bridge.  Some nasty shore-birds peck at me, and I smack their heads to make them leave.  I don't see the bridge, so I jump into the air and fly over the water.  Soon I find it; a small strip across the dark water.  I fly down and see that it is a blue conveyer belt; it looks to be only a foot or so across but I manage to lie on it belly-down, face-first.  It carries me along into a small, tight tunnel.  I don't like it but I stick it out to see where it leads.  I see a crack of light, and some wheeled carts, which I recognize with disappointment.  I know where I'm going to come out--into the emergency room of a hospital.  I fall out thru the opening into the room; there are some nurses behind the counter and ten or twelve DC's in the room.  They totally ignore me until I call out for a particular DC I have been looking for; then they all turn towards me and claim to be him.

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...44&postcount=3
Bravo, Me!

Also,
Bravo, Moonbeam!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Whoa, Speel, that was a weird dream.  You should have been more specific in your request.  Congrats anyway!

----------


## AURON

It was a SP induced lucid, and I really don't know how i was able to do it since my father is installing a door in the living room, and it sounds like it needs at least three thousand nails. 

But I feel kind of locked in my bed for a little bit...so i imagine myself swinging a kendo training sword....eventually I'm standing up doing it. So i phase through the door, and think about the TOM.  I make a u-turn and go to my room, and I'm not there.  So i leave, and tell myself "i'm going to be in bed when I come back".  And i went back in there...and I could see someone underneath the sheets.  I turned on the lights, and woke myself up.  I told him "hey man, you gotta wake up".  He had that angry as hell look i normally have from the lights and what not.  He was also wearing a lime green t-shirt something that i don't own, and his hair was receding a little bit.  But he didn't say a word...he nodded to me like he was gonna wake up, and i kinda felt bad for him, and said "nah, you're good to go, go back to sleep", and he did. I walked out of the door and started hearing hammering again as the dream ended.

----------


## Clairity

Oh no, Clairity, I screwed up!  I was trying to quote you!  I hope this can be fixed!  I knew this was going to happen sometime.

----------


## Clairity

Oh no.. not my posting!!  ::cry:: 

I try *so hard* to remark on everyone's LDs.. my life is over!!  ::morecrying:: 

Why GOD why!!  :Bang head: 



LOL.. honestly, it's ok Moonbeam!  ::D:  

I don't have a copy of what I said but basically.. CONGRATS to those who completed a task and, for those who didn't.. keep trying.. I know you'll do it!
.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Oops:   ::doh:: 

[Edits Moonbeams post and invites her over for coffee and cookies   ::D:   ]

----------


## Adam

Ok well tried and failed, exert from my DJ:





> Right ok, I am going to try get this out best I can. I was a very long and vivid dream and I finally attempted to fly lol. So here goes...
> 
> I was walking down this grassy hill with a few people. We were on our way to a party and there was this really pretty girl there with us, I mean she was gorgeous!!! I think this was brought on by the copious amounts of gorgeous women in Frigiliana (where I was staying in Spain). I tried talking to her and she seemed really interested in me, which I was really surprised about. Normally the pretty girls for for the meat head jocks and players... We were talking as walking down this grassy bank and getting on really well then she kissed me. I remember feeling so happy, like I could stay feeling like that forever.
> 
> Then we arrive at this party and my ex girlfriend is there with her friend on the sofa. So I sat down next to her and I said to her, this cant be right, I am on holiday now, I can't be at this party!! _Then it hit me I must be dreaming!!! So I turned to my ex and told her that I was dreaming, ut she didn't seem all that interested and I don't think she actually remembered. So I thought, I would try the task! LOOK FOR A PORTAL!!! But how stupid of me, that was last months! I was looking around everywhere but couldn't find one, well in truth I didn't look that hard, so went back to the party and was talking to my ex again, she still didn't believe I was dreaming so to prove it I did things with her friend who was on the sofa next to her _ 
> 
> Then I had an FA. We were then all sitting on a wooden bench at a table still with the two girls, and we each had a small book, all the same. So this time to prove I could get lucid I told them we would all read together and as we do we will all get lucid together, as I read the first ling, I check to make sure the girls are slipping into lucidity with me, they nod. _Then I am lucid again! Easy! So I decide to just walk about for a bit, then realise the task this month is to find myself sleeping. Now I am outside so this could e tricky! I go into this building but it is like a barn, so I start swinging from the wooden struts across the top of the barn looking for rooms where I might be sleeping but cannot find myself! One of the beams on the top breaks and I fall down!
> _
> I have another FA! Fed up by this point and knowing its just another FA I just decide to walk in circles this time until I am lucid! _It hits me and I am lucid once more. I see my step dad and my brother in law walking down this small path way so go over to talk to them, I told my step dad I was lucid and he didn't believe me either, so I said "Fine, I will prove it to you." There are footballs on the floor, I move them with my mind to prove I am lucid and her say "Ok you are lucid, that's a good thing, you must have a better mind than most." With this I decided to try the lucid task one more time! At this point my LD is so vivid and amazing, its like the old LDs I used to have before coming to this forum. I realise this, and decided to search for me, as know this dream is going to go on for a while yet! I remembered a post on DV about people flying and realise I have NEVER tried this before, so think to make it easier I will just climb up a tree and jump, what's the worst that can happen right. Without climbing I am already at the top. So I jump, but am falling really quickly!!! At the very last moment I swoop up into the air really high, then I remember I am afraid of heights!!!!! But for some reason my fear lasts for a couple of seconds before I take in the wonderful views and the feeling of the wind rushing past me!! I fly around for quite a while enjoying it, I remember Twoshadows saying how she likes to do dream flips in her dreams to do a few loopos whilst flying but I didn't like that too much lol. Then decide I must go find myself and all of a sudden this music is playing in my ears!!! Its the Indiana Jones theme tune, I start singing it as I am flying around. I later realise it should have been superman's theme but guess my mind preferred the Indiana Jones tune lol. So I swoop up to this flat, as this is where I think I am, and there is this GORGEOUS girl there waiting for me, she is wearing nothing but this tiny bikini! For some reason I stopped on her balcony! I knew I shouldn't have done this as dream sex always wakes me up with via FA or actually waking. Anyway, she seduces me and I awake and again fail another attempt at the task_

----------


## SurvivorKylie

LOL Moonbeam, the city I found over the bridge was pretty boring too-- I was expecting something better!  I did it, though-- Friday night, first lucid this month!  ::D:   The actual lucid part is in color... the other part is just leading up to it. 

(Oh, and congrats on the flying, Adam!  Even if ya' didn't get the task done, at least you accomplished _something_!  :smiley: )





> I am in my sister’s room, and my dad walks in and starts yelling at me about not helping them clean up.  I tell him I’ll get started right now and he walks out.  Ron Weasley suddenly appears sitting at a table that is in my sister’s room.  I sit down next to him, kind of confused about how he suddenly got here.  I go to look at my hand, but he pushes them down so I can’t see them.  I give him a look, then try to pinch my nose instead—again, he holds my hands down to stop me doing the RC.  I sit there for a minute glaring at him until he leans forward and tries to kiss me. I think, “This is absurd— this can't possibly be happening, and why on earth would he want to stop me doing an RC unless I really am dreaming?”  I let him kiss me so that he leaves go of my hands—and I’m finally able to do an RC, it fails, and I jump up as fast as possible and run out the door as soon as I realize I’m lucid.
> 
> I walk outside and start to fly (low to the ground, because when I go too high I lose the dream), towards the woods by TL Road.  I immediately want to look for the bridge, and the middle of the woods seems (for some reason) like the best place for it.  I reach the trees and start to walk there, looking for a blue bridge I know is somewhere inside.  I reach a place where the whole floor of the forest is water—it’s not really like a lake or river, it’s just- water where grass ought to be—kind of hard to explain.  Right above it is the blue bridge, except it has curved edges and there’s water running through it—it’s a waterslide.  
> 
> I had actually wanted the bridge to appear as a slide after reading someone on the forums say it looked slippery—I thought to slide all the way down it would be fun.  The water I wasn’t expecting, but I’m not complaining!  I jumped on and slid through the woods—towards the end I started to fall off, but by then I could see this giant ice-sheet and a drop below the bridge into water.  The bridge ended slightly before the land, so I’d have to jump in order to avoid landing in the water.  I jump, I slide across the sheet of ice, and I end up inside a building by a fight of stairs. 
> 
> EF walks in through a door in front of me, and right behind her is another EF, except the second one was wearing winter clothes and the first one was wearing summer clothes.  She looks at me with an odd expression for a moment, then she walks up the stairs and disappears.  I open the door in front of me and walk down some steps—I emerge in a really large, dirty room with lots of people in it.  I catch a quick glimpse of myself—and I look like an old woman!  I decide to talk to one of the DCs (because that usually makes things more interesting), so I walk up to a man in a suit standing near me and ask him, “Am I really as old as I look?”  He scowls and yells in response “I’ll see you in court!”
> 
> Then I woke myself up because I felt the dream fading a bit and didn’t want to forget any of it.  The best part of it all was riding the water-slide bridge—that was fun!

----------


## Moonbeam

LOL, Kylie your dream is hilarious ("I'll see you in court!").  Your water-slide bridge was much better than my conveyer-belt bridge.  I'm going to try to do it again and see if I can get a better bridge and especially a better city at the end; I wonder if I'll have a different result next time.

----------


## eppy

grr, i tried the basic task and failed. i saw the blue bridge and it was oddly short and made of thin ply wood and i started to walk across it and it broke and i got frustrated trying to build it again and woke up. i should've just looked for another bridge,ha.

----------


## Sandform

You wont really get the title, since all of this happened inside of an already occuring lucid.  Actually when I woke up I was also in another lucid dream, as
a woman X.X and I was a (female) witch.  Needless to say I was only semi lucid hah.  Then Pike from buffy the vampire showed up, but it felt like it was a real person and not a DC.  So if anyone happened to be asleep a few hours ago, and they were pretending to be him, while they met a person pretending to be a (Female) witch, lemme know X.X

<<<lucid Task insert>>>I removed the bullet with my dream power, while
also using my dream healing power, and shot the bullet at the black man who had 
shot first.  Then the woman started firing at me, so I turned every bullet she shot against
herself.  Then I started to wonder if this was worth the trouble of wasting a lucid dream
on, that is when I realized that there was a task of the month to do!  I summoned a door
from the ground, and unlike my previous doors that I had been able to summon, it
was already a portal (a path way with a visible area that I would be headed) to the
place I Wanted to go, it was the beggining of a bridge to DV, however it looked like 
a game selection menu, it had start select, etc on it.  I ran into the door, and walked
along the bridge, my light walk turned into a quick paced run very fast, and I found it was
harder to control my speed than it was at first, but I wanted to be able to describe my adventure to those
at dream views, so I tried to slow down when I saw words floating in the air.  Unfortunately
for me, I could not read all of them, they were a list of words like this.
 XXX
XXXXX
 XXX
And at the top of the words were the words, "I lith dies"
after getting that much from the words they dissapeared, there were many other
spots on the way to the final destination that had words, but every time I tried to read them
the words would dissapear too quickly, even though they were crystal clear written.
So I found my way to the bottom of the bridge where I found a tree that the bridge was tied
to.  It turns out the bridge was actually a ribbon.  The land I found wasn't exactly the city
of marvalous buildings I had been expecting...it was a dark and dreary dank hollow
ground where many trees that looked like they were dieing were planted.  There were small
islands scattered around the land, where the trees were planted, not much unlike
the tree I had just gotten down from after walking on the bridge.  The end of the ribbon,
 I discovered after getting down from the tree, was red.  I touched the ribbon, and it became
loose.  However, it was so tight before becoming loose that the fact that I was holding onto
it with a firm grasp made me go whirling about wherever the ribbon was tied to.  (Like
 twirling a shoe lace in your hand, and i'm the aglet) Well, I guess my brain is a moron, cause
instead of flying off back to wherever the heck the beggining of the ribbon started, I went circling 
around the tree which makes no sense.  I then fell off onto the ground...flying off onto one of the nearby island, 
barely not landing into the abyss (which had replaced the water)  At which point I  did a happy dance, and then
 accidently fell myself. <<<end lucid task>>>

It is worth noting that in my dream, although I had not read any of the other posting for this task, I had the thought while I was walking on the bridge, that someone from this forum had mentioned a note being tied to the end of the bridge...so I had expected there to be one...but there was no time to check.  (since the bridge broke after my landing)

Since there was no city on the other end do I fail? lol  I wont be upset if I do.

----------


## mylucidworld

That city looks kind of creepy, interested to hear people's experiences on this one.

----------


## i_speel_good

I guess mine won't work, right?  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> I guess mine won't work, right?



Don't be sad i_speel_good! I think it counts.. the task was to find your sleeping body and to wake yourself up (which you did). 

ok.. so you were a corpse.. but really, is there no deeper "sleep"?!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Oneironaught

I read i_speel_good's dream of waking his dead body and - as I commented in his DJ - I'd say that it counts as completion of the task to a higher degree than expected. I'd definitely give credit if it were up to me. Like Clairity said, there's no deeper sleep than that.

Good job, every one. I've only had one LD this month and the tasks never came to mind at all. Darn dry spell.

----------


## Moonbeam

I thought Speel did it.  The use of the word "body" probably influenced his dream.

But I guess only Clairity's counts, because she the only one with a badge! :Sad: 

(Seeker I know you are busy head-banging and globe-trotting this month!:p)

----------


## Clairity

> But I guess only Clairity's counts, because she the only one with a badge!



I'm not the only one.. Vex Kitten, Skywatcher, JJB and Lunalight all have badges too! :p
.

----------


## skysaw

Still waiting on my badge.  :Sad:

----------


## i_speel_good

> Don't be sad i_speel_good! I think it counts.. the task was to find your sleeping body and to wake yourself up (which you did). 
> 
> ok.. so you were a corpse.. but really, is there no deeper "sleep"?! 
> .



Thanks for the Support Oneiroaught and Moonbeam!
And, Clairity  :smiley: 

edit: For some weird reason I believe I ressurected twice :/ I did it once...

----------


## little_philosopher

I don't get it. Everybody can make up some story and say that it was they dream. 
Is it goes on trust in people? 
If it is I'm very glad, because it's very rare to encounter on such a point of view in the west civilization and generaly in the world.

----------


## i_speel_good

What would anyone get from making up anyway?

----------


## Sandform

> I don't get it. Everybody can make up some story and say that it was they dream. 
> Is it goes on trust in people? 
> If it is I'm very glad, because it's very rare to encounter on such a point of view in the west civilization and generaly in the world.



Its different on this subject than most subjects, cause even if they make it up it doesn't matter, its all in your head anyway lol, now if we were saying these things occured in reality...that would be a different story =D

----------


## pj

I did it!!!!  I found myself and woke me up - sort of.  This was part of a string of false awakenings and lucids:
--
I am laying on a cot behind a screen, trying to WILD but not having any luck. I do an RC when I give up and find I've been lucid all along! I get up and walk out into some sort of old bricked laboratory. I walk out into a massively huge hall, devoid of people. I try to remember the tasks and cannot, so I push into the air and easily fly up to the ceiling. I want to walk on the ceiling to see if I can invert the world. Keeping my feet on the ceiling is difficult, and the dream keeps buckling when I try to stand still. I land back on the floor, walking back toward the laboratory while studying my hands - my right hand seems quite normal, but I have two left hands, back-to-back. I think about how interesting that would be if I could get my hands on a guitar, and then remember the task of finding my body and waking it up. I see the screen, walk around it and there I am, laying on the cot. I reach down and wake it and me up.

(I woke into another dream, eventually did another RC, had another lucid moment and another fadeout, etc.)

----------


## Clairity

Congratulations pj!  ::banana::  (I'm just so proud of you!)





> my right hand seems quite normal, but I have two left hands, back-to-back. I think about how interesting that would be if I could get my hands on a guitar,



Now _that_ would be a guitarist I'd pay money to see!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Adam

> I don't get it. Everybody can make up some story and say that it was they dream. 
> Is it goes on trust in people? 
> If it is I'm very glad, because it's very rare to encounter on such a point of view in the west civilization and generaly in the world.



Anyone could, but then it is only cheating yourself lol

----------


## Seeker

I promise to update this on Friday and give out badges.  I'm out of town right now and about to run out of expensive internet time!

----------


## therpgmaker

I did the basic task in my first ld. If you want to read the whole dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...886#post496886. I am just posting here the part that has to do with the task.

As I was flying, I suddenly thought, "I should try the lucid task of the month!" I told myself there was that grey, big city, just out of sight to the left. I turned a bit, and there it was, but I had forgot to think of the bridge. Darn! It couldn't be the same city without the bridge. I turned away, and told myself that there was a blue, ribbon-like bridge stretching accross the water to the city. I looked back and there was. I landed on it, but it wasn't very stable, probably because I told myself that it was ribbon-like. I slid on it to the city. Then I started flying around to see what the city was like. There was a thing in the middle of the city. It looked like a huge, bulging, metal smokestack that was all twisted in knots, with no tall section sticking up out of it. More amazingly, though, there were a few dinosaurs. I remember seeing a triceratops, and another dinosaur that my subconcious must have made up, and called, a Nyriasaurus (NIGH-ree-ah-saurus) (I'm pretty sure that's what it was. I practiced the name in the dream a few times so that I would remember). It was very similar to a triceratops. I don't remember if it had horns, but the large plate-thing behind it's neck, unlike a triceratops, was folded foward in half, and kind of bent in a u shape around the back of the head. I went down to examine a couple of Nyriasaurus but they started mating (although looking back, it didn't look like mating at all). I got grossed out and left.

----------


## Clairity

therpgmaker, I just replied to your other posting but also wanted to post here congratulating you on your first lucid dream and on completing the task!

A very impressive way to begin your lucid journey!
.

----------


## phoenelai

> I went down to examine a couple of Nyriasaurus but they started mating (although looking back, it didn't look like mating at all). I got grossed out and left.



 
heheh thats' funny!:p

----------


## Twoshadows

Got close to doing the Bridge Task...


Lucid Dream (Task Attempted):


The dream started with me watching this girl. She was about 17 and looked mixed race (probably half black/ half white or Mexican). She was standing on a busy road that bridged over another busy road. She looked down and saw a homeless man. She then took off her nice jeans jacket and dropped it down to him.

The man saw the jacket fall to him. He ran over to it excited and took off his old torn, dirty jacket and put on this nice one. He looked very happy.

I looked back at the girl, who had also watched his reaction. She smiled and walked away to meet her friends.

I got the feeling by watching her that she did this on a fairly regular basic. I also felt that she had picked this particular homeless man for a reason.

The next thing I remember is that I am now a character in the dream, rather than just an observer. I am with the gil and her friends. The best friend (a guy) also looks half black.

First we are talking. The boy is trying to figure out why the girl enjoys giving all her stuff away to the homeless. She is trying to explain. I get it, but the boy doesn't quite understand.

Then we are on a road riding something (I can't remember what it was--not a bike, but something you sit on that had wheels--but I don't remember how it moved). I remember coming to a hill. I knew that I had special powers, so I made my thing that I'm riding start zipping up the hill very quickly. The guy frind is now next to me, and we start to race up this very big hill.

Then I remember being back under a freeway (yet it seemd to be high on a hill). I saw the homless man again. He had written on the side of the freeway wall a big message with shaving cream. The message was saying thank you to the girl for sharing her stuff. I was touched by the message--as if I were that girl.

Suddenly I became lucid. I don't remember anything in particular triggering it.

At first I wanted to stay and thank the man, but at the same time I knew this was a dream, and as rude as it felt, I just took off flying away from the man.

As I started to fly over the city (I felt this was LA), the thought came to me to try one of the Tasks. I had this feeling of panic come over me as I had developed this fear the past couple of weeks that I would wake up the moment that I thought about the task.

I focused hard on the dream. I told myself to think about the bridge task--not the waking myself up task (I was just sure that by even attempting this one I would lose the dream).

Suddenly I was with Philip. We flew together. I told him I needed to find the blue DV bridge. We flew to the ocean and start flying along the coast. I felt that this is where we woudl find it since in the picture the bridge goes across the water.

As I was flying I started talking--kind of chanting--to myself. "I'm looking for the bridge...I'm going to find the bri-dge....I need to find you bridge...."

I then saw some friends of mine standing close to the edge of a cliff by the ocean. I got distracted for a moment and flew down to talk to them. It was Steve J and N. I started talking to them about Lucid dreaming. And asking them if they've ever had a lucid dream. I can't remember their answers. But as I left I told them that I was having a lucid dream right now, and that's why I could fly.

I then walked to the edge of the cliff. I wanted to jump off. For a moment I was afraid to. But then I just did it. I didn't even fall. I just took off flying into the air again.

Finally I saw a bridge. It was this huge metal bridge. It went out over the ocean just like I pictured the blue bridge to go. I could see in the distance a mysterious city just like in the picture. I decided that even though this bridge was metal, I would just have to see where it went.

This bridge was very tall from bottom to top. I think cars drove on the very bottom. I didn't know what all the stuff on the top was. It was built like a huge child's climber.

I started walking across the very top. There were these metal balls (about 5 inches diameter) that I had to walk on (it was not a smooth strip) that were on top of these poles. I noticed that I was barefoot and the tops of these balls had a bump that was very uncomfortable to step on.

I told myself that since I was in control here that I could make it so the bumps went away. Sure enough, the next balls had a nice smooth surface.

The bridge arched with the high spot being in the center of the span. I could see that the balls I was walking on met a higher structure that was built on that very center spot. It was like a geodesic dome, all filled in with connecting bars (again, like a child's climbing toy).

I got to that and started climbing through. I couldn't see the other side but I told myself again and again that once I got past this high poin that on the other side I would see the blue bridge and that I would just be able to sit on it and slide to the mysterious city. I was so absolutely positive that I would be seeing this.

As I climbed through that center area, I suddenly noticed that I was not alone. I looked above me and saw a black figure with a long black cape. My heart started to pound as I realized that I was only about 20 feet from Darth Vader. I also knew that he had been looking for me for a long time.

He started talking to me. The first thing he said to me was that he was about to kill me.

I looked back at him and told him, "No, I don't think so. If you wanted me dead you would have killed me before I got this close."

I could tell he was a little upset for me having called his bluff. But he tells me again that he _is_ going to kill me.

But I'm no longer afraid and I climb closer and closer to him. I told him, "We need to talk. You aren't going to kill me because you want me to join you. So let's talk. "

And alas, at that moment that could have proved so interesting......I woke up.

----------


## phoenelai

"join me...and together we will rule the galaxy as (daughter) and Father?"

hahhah I couldnt resist and nerd out on that one! yeah Darth! ::banana::

----------


## Clairity

Twoshadows, I always enjoy reading about your LDs cuz you describe them so incredibly well! The interaction between the 17 year old girl, her jacket, the homeless man and the shaving cream message actually drew me in. I felt like I was there watching it occur.  ::content:: 

Maybe we could give you 1/2 a pair of wings.. after all you did find and walk on the blue bridge..  ::D: 
.

----------


## phoenelai

> Twoshadows, I always enjoy reading about your LDs cuz you describe them so incredibly well! The interaction between the 17 year old girl, her jacket, the homeless man and the shaving cream message actually drew me in. I felt like I was there watching it occur. 
> 
> Maybe we could give you 1/2 a pair of wings.. after all you did find and walk on the blue bridge.. 
> .



Its funny allot of peeps seem to be flying over the bridge and looking for it, heheh.

----------


## Twoshadows

> "join me...and together we will rule the galaxy as (daughter) and Father?"
> 
> hahhah I couldnt resist and nerd out on that one! yeah Darth!



Haha... ::D: .

I'm not sure if you are familiar with the relationship I seem to have developed with Darth Vader in my dreams...

I seem to have developed this odd sort of romatic relationship with him. So maybe it should be more like, "Join me and we will rule the galaxy as "Boyfriend and girlfriend". Except that sounds weird. Maybe "Join me and we'll rule the galaxy as husband and wife".....:p

Okay, it all sounds weird.... ::D: 





> Twoshadows, I always enjoy reading about your LDs cuz you describe them so incredibly well!  
> .



Thanks Clairity... :smiley: 

My dream memories fade over time, so I try to write them with as much detail as I can remember to help me remember all that happened.






> The interaction between the 17 year old girl, her jacket, the homeless man and the shaving cream message actually drew me in. I felt like I was there watching it occur.



You know, I really was rather fascinated myself. I don't usually dream like that, where I'm mostly just an observer. I don't know what triggered this part at all.

Oh, and I didn't _quite_ get to the right bridge....

----------


## HypnoPsychE

First off, im new,..and some people might feel insulted by what im about to ask.so, im sorry and i just want to know.

Isn't this LUCID TASK a bit Convenient?
I mean, people could lie about all their dream and stuff just to get the badge.
How do you guys even know if its really what they had dreamed?

Thanks and sorry again.

Btw,..This month task sound awesome!
Hopefully noobs like me can learn much more from here!

----------


## therpgmaker

Yeah, but it's just a temperary badge. It's not like it's a cash reward or something like that. Really, there is not a lot of motivation to cheat. The fun is in actually acomplishing the task.

----------


## Alex D

> First off, im new,..and some people might feel insulted by what im about to ask.so, im sorry and i just want to know.
> 
> Isn't this LUCID TASK a bit Convenient?
> I mean, people could lie about all their dream and stuff just to get the badge.
> How do you guys even know if its really what they had dreamed?
> 
> Thanks and sorry again.
> 
> Btw,..This month task sound awesome!
> Hopefully noobs like me can learn much more from here!



People could lie, yes, but they'd only be cheating themselves. It sounds silly, but there's a real sense of achievement to be felt when you do one of these things. (That and recording false dreams isn't great for the old recall)

----------


## Sandform

Yes you could lie...but you would be a loser...and a liar.  Lol.  You really don't do this for much other than your own self...the badge is just a plus.   :boogie: 
 :bedtime:

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> People could lie, yes, but they'd only be cheating themselves. It sounds silly, but there's a real sense of achievement to be felt when you do one of these things. (That and recording false dreams isn't great for the old recall)



Yes,...and how would you guys decide which person are telling the truth?

----------


## Sandform

> Yes,...and how would you guys decide which person are telling the truth?



I don't think we do...we just go by if the description fits the rules of the task.  Well that is to say seeker does.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> Yes you could lie...but you would be a loser...and a liar.  Lol.  You really don't do this for much other than your own self...the badge is just a plus.



Allright man! I get it! 
Lier = Loser
Me = No Lie
You= Goodnight and Happy LD!

 :smiley:

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> I don't think we do...we just go by if the description fits the rules of the task.  Well that is to say seeker does.



Herm...that doesnt sound fair.
What if my english are bad and i couldnt describe it as well as others?
Im still telling the truth.

I guess you are right, the feeling of self achivement are the real prize!

----------


## Clairity

> Herm...that doesnt sound fair.
> What if my english are bad and i couldnt describe it as well as others?
> Im still telling the truth.
> 
> I guess you are right, the feeling of self achivement are the real prize!



HypnoPsychE, we have members from all over the world and we take that into account when reading posts.

Also, we shouldn't have to defend ourselves and the fact that we BELIEVE in the integrity of our members and take them at their word (crazy as that may seem to newbies).

Bottom line, if you don't trust/believe what you read in the "Task of the Month", please don't read it.. and feel free not to post in it..

Sorry, I tend to get testy when people question the integrity of others just cuz they can.
.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

Dont worry about it!  :smiley: 
Ill be back once im good enough and give a motherload of dream story!lol

Later.

----------


## Clairity

> Dont worry about it! 
> Ill be back once im good enough and give a motherload of dream story!lol
> 
> Later.



If you're serious, I hope you will!  :Happy: 
.

----------


## Seeker

I trust you guys to tell the truth.   ::D:   I mean, if you cannot trust a lucid Dreamer, who can you trust.

I think everyone is up to date, please e-mail me if I missed you.  

I wish I could have an LD.. Darn this hotel life!!!    ::cry::

----------


## i_speel_good

Yay, badges! Thanks, Seeker!  ::D: 

Also, for the people wondering, the bridge is not on the forums!  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/images/index.jpg
This is the bridge.

edit: I decided to do the basic task too, so I have something more to show off (lol) and so I have fun. I guess my sick mind will make something awesome in there.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I decided to do the basic task too, so I have something more to show off (lol) and so I have fun. I guess my sick mind will make something awesome in there.



I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with!

----------


## Oneironaught

> First off, im new,..and some people might feel insulted by what im about to ask.so, im sorry and i just want to know.
> 
> Isn't this LUCID TASK a bit Convenient?
> I mean, people could lie about all their dream and stuff just to get the badge.
> How do you guys even know if its really what they had dreamed?
> 
> Thanks and sorry again.
> 
> Btw,..This month task sound awesome!
> Hopefully noobs like me can learn much more from here!



If you'd read just a few post above yours, you'd see that very same question being asked and answered.





> Yes,...and how would you guys decide which person are telling the truth?



The thing we all must consider is that this is a website about dreams and dreaming. You can't get much more abstract than that. So yes, people have to be taken at their word. Hopefully members will have the decency to be honest. If it was all about looking cool and impressing others, many more members would be sporting badges.

If you can't be trusted at your word then you can't be trusted period.

----------


## little_philosopher

> If you'd read just a few post above yours, you'd see that very same question being asked and answered.



Yes, i was ask a question and I answer on it immediately.  :Happy: 

I don't know English very well too and I don't know how will I describe something in English that I can describe in my own language.  :Uhm:  :smiley: 
I did some crazyes thing than this month task (talking to few of myself, or exercise my arm when it's been paralysed, ... ), but lately I had no problem to have LD, but I have a problem because I'm very easy sleeper and I awake to quickly and my LD is very short and I have no time to try month task.  :Sad: 

But, I'll keep trying and I'll be back soon ...  :wink2: 

Btw, Seeker
that numbers in your signature is dates when you have LD's, am I right?
What mean point '.' after some of the dates, is it that you have several of LD's that night?

----------


## i_speel_good

> I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with!



I failed, sadly.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaught

> I don't know English very well too and I don't know how will I describe something in English that I can describe in my own language.



Since we all speak English here, you'd have to try to explain in English. If you have some troubles explaining, that's ok. We understand and can look past it. The important thing is that if you are sincere it'll shine through  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I failed, sadly.



Well there's still time left.  I'd still like to repeat the bridge task and do it better.

----------


## Alex D

I think when the little dry spell I'm having right now ends, I'll try the bridge task.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I think when the little dry spell I'm having right now ends, I'll try the bridge task.



Me too. That's been my goal as well but, this current dry spell is lasting too long  :Sad:

----------


## Dark_Blood

does the advanced task count if your on the opposite end of it? technically you did wake yourself up, im gonna try it

----------


## zoo york is cool

I'm just going for the advanced task now. I'm going to attempt more WILDs, and just walk out of my bed in the dream. Then wake my self up... which will hopefully not literally wake me up :smiley: 

If that makes sense.

----------


## derb

alri lads? and birds i guess...
bin on a road trip cross canada, so havent bin able to post for ages. i was in bc if anyone really cares and i actually did this one before the month began (lucid task club).
sorry if its lackin in detail, anyways here it is.



i was in my house, but it was like it was when i was a child, and everything was alot bigger and older than it is today. we bought two terrace houses, and they mirror in design, just everything is opposite. like on one side you walk in through the front door and theres a door on the right, but in the other house, its the same thing, but the door is on the left. can be very confusing for people who havent been there before. i cant remember what was goin on up till this point.

i was in a room on the usually unused side of the house, and this was back when we hadent bought it, and knocked in te walls and all that, so it had all my neighbors things in it, and my neighbors were walkin round and chillin and the like. the dream leading up to this point was in between lucidity and normal dreamstate, and then i just suddenly snapped out of it, and went highly lucid.

i looked around the house, and leaned down and looked at my hand, tryin to increase lucidity and stabalise the dream cause i could feel it slippin. i looked out of the window out onto the bray bay (an amazing view, but we live nowhere near it, so it was pretty cool.) i jumped down into the garden, and tryed to fly, and went a good ways but ten startedcomin down. i ended up jumpin really long dstances across the bay, and when i came down, just running along the water, and then jumpin up again.

i remembered the lucid task, and started jumpin out seawards. i closed my eyes, and willed a blue bridge to be there when i opened them. i opened my eyes and sure enough there was a bridge there leadin to a city thing (i was losing lucidity somewhat at this point, and everythin was a bit blurry.). i was runnin and jumping across this bridge, and there were traintracks and things appearing, with trains and trucks (all really futuristic) goin past me, when i started comin into this city that was like a modern art version of the ballymun flats. 

everything was made of old rusty metal and stuff, really futuristic and stuff. there were spaceships and stuff going through the air, the the whole thing started to fade, out till it was black.


well thats it i guess, im in toronto at the mo and will be takin my flight back to dub tomorrow so will probably be postin regularly again if my net is workin, just thought id throw that in there.
seeker will decide wheter i get the cred or watever.
see yiz!

----------


## Swikity

I had a wierd FA and I got out of my bed, then looked back at my bed and saw myself still sleeping there.
I remembered the task, then shook my sleeping self awake.
Nothing happened so I punched myself (in the bed) in the face.
I actually felt the punch myself.

That woke the me in the bed up, I looked around for a second, then I awoke from my dream with my other body :/

----------


## HypnoPsychE

Do you have to complete the whole BASIC and ADVANCE at the same time?
What If i completed the same task over and over again? 

Heh...5.10 am...goddamn...!

----------


## pj

> Do you have to complete the whole BASIC and ADVANCE at the same time?
> What If i completed the same task over and over again?



Nope!  Either/or.

I only did the advanced task this month... so far.  I still want to try the Bridge.

----------


## tai

Hello everybody - very glad to be back after a long absence!  ::banana:: 

Thought I would share an experience:  I haven't ever woken myself up before, but I _have_ found myself sleeping in bed during a WILD.  

To be completely honest, it was actually quite scary!  I didn't feel comfortable to do much more than glance at myself sleeping, before examining the rest of the room.  I guess WILDs can be disorientating, and looking at my sleeping self was just a bit too much to deal with at the time.

But I've no doubt that this will get easier with practice.  Hooray for Lucid Dreaming! Well done to those who've cracked the tasks!  ::D:

----------


## the real pieman

COMPLETED LUCID TASK....

so basically what i did was WILD and then i just flew around the worlds for a while seeing what crazy scenarios my mind could make up....i won't go into detail but there were some mind boggling things in there....

and then i remebered the lucid task so i imagined the blue bridge and ran across it......

if you've seen the film BATTLE ROYALE then you would know that its about loads of teenagers on an island killing each other....that WAS the island and i was basically watching the movie from my point of view as a spectator....(this dream was mainly due to me seeing battle royale before i went to sleep)

----------


## little_philosopher

About advanced task:
While I waiting to have stabile LD and try this task with blue bridge, let me say something about advanced task.
I'll definitly wont try it because I wont to sleep longer  :tongue2:  :wink2:  and have LDs.

When I was younger (about 4 to 8 years old) I had a LDs and if I wont to awake myself because of something scary I had a technique to blink three times with my eyes. Later, after several years I was watching one episode of Star Track, where Chakoty describing some Indian technique of consciousness dreaming and to awoke him self from a dream he hit him self three times in his fist. It was make quite impression on me, that I natively (instinctively) discover myself some technique of LD in such young age.

----------


## SurvivorKylie

> To be completely honest, it was actually quite scary!  I didn't feel comfortable to do much more than glance at myself sleeping, before examining the rest of the room.  I guess WILDs can be disorientating, and looking at my sleeping self was just a bit too much to deal with at the time.



I've always thought it would be really scary.  I didn't even attempt the advanced task this month because the idea of seeing myself sleeping creeped me out just thinking about it in real life... let alone actually doing it in a dream.  The last dream I had I made sure NOT to look back at the bed I had been in, because I was so afraid I'd find myself laying there and lose it completely.  ::roll::   Maybe I'd try it in a few months, but I don't think my mind would be able to  handle it at the mo'.

Congrats everyone who's completed the tasks so far!  Derb, your city sounds far more interesting than mine was!  ::lol::

----------


## ~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//.

8/17/07

Okay, my internet access has been limited for the moment so I'm a little late on transferring entries from my physical journal. I took a shot at the advanced task. At first, the idea of it was a little eerie; but nevertheless, I wanted to do it more and more as time went by.  It was Friday night, or Saturday morning. I had thought about it how I would enter my room in a lucid dream for about two days so my subconscious mind would pick up on it.  For me, that doubles the chances of that dream occurring.  


I had been in a lucid dream for about an hour before I remembered to try the Task of the Month. You'll have to read my Dream Journal to read the full story. So anyways, I was just exiting my gundam mobile suit which I landed in front of my house. I walked across the sharp green grass to the front door only thinking about what my physical bodies' reaction would be. I still had on my black designed swimming shorts from swimming on the moon. I walked through the wall of the house, when half my body was through I thought it'd be better to teleport. With that thought, I was instantly in my the doorway of the room. The room was well illuminated from the late morning sun. The carpet floor was still covered with clothes and the dirty clothes hamper overflowing with more clothes. Then I moved my eyes to the gray metallic bunk bed where my brother and I usually sleep. My brother's body was not in his bed, though the covers and sheets were moved about as he'd just recently woke up and left the bed. I then looked up on the top bunk to see my body sleeping under the covers. I was laid almost too peaceful and very still, like how they arrange the bodies in a casket. I never sleep like that tho. I roll around at night, sleep on my side, all that unorganized stuff. I climbed the bunk bed ladder and looked over the rail at my body. The detail was amazing! Everything was very quiet. I reached my arm out and began nudging my physical body's leg. After about 5 or 6 nudges I saw my body's eyes flicker slowly open. His brown eyes quickly darted to mine and he frantically jerked upwards, kicked wildly and crawled backwards to the wall and pressed against the rail of the bunk bed. I, myself, was so terrified at the the event slipped off the rail falling backwards, kicked and scratched at the air wildly in an attempt to grab something, then painfully hit the floor on my back.  Our eyes were connected the whole way day. Then, I woke up in a much similar spasm as my physical body had done breathing rapidly.


This experience was awesomely vivid, but quite scary at the same time. After I awoke, I looked down over the rail of my bed and saw that my brother had left the room and his sheets were in much of the same state, as the room for that matter. About five minutes later, my little sister was running into the room screaming breakfast was ready. The whole day I thought about the dream.  The Task of Month gave me one wild experience to remember..

----------


## Bad Wolf

I finished the Advanced Lucid Task this morning (sort of). The task is in *bold*.

I was in Snape's classroom and he showing us some small, lethally poisonous insects. He let them out of their container and let them crawl around the room so we could all look at them close up. Suddenly, he points his wand at a small group of them and they all jump up and bite me! (Yup, I'm his favorite student  ::D: ) I stagger out of the room for some reason, the corridor out there is covered in rubble, so I pull out my wand and shout REDUCTO to clear away some. I sit on a now clear spot, and Snape then come out and points his wand at me, healing me of the poison. (So nice of him, the poison was really close to killing me...) I immediately get up, grab the front of his robes, and push him against the wall. I tell him that if he tries another stunt like that again I'd tell whoever was running the school about it (apparently he'd been doing stuff like that to me all year). I release him and walk back into the room. I then realize that I actually should have been immune to the poison for some reason, and after a few seconds of struggling with another thought I become lucid. I then walk out of the room, then turn on the spot, wanting to go home. I end up in the hallway, so I walk into the next room and then phase through the floor to go downstairs. Then I realize that my room's upstairs now (I only moved into my new room a little over a week ago, so you can't blame me) and jump up and phase back into the room above me. *I then phase through one of the walls and into my room. The room's been rearranged, but I don't care. I notice that my bed is empty, so I look away and when I look back, he's there. I then pull my wand back out and try to remember a spell to wake him up, going through them in my head (Avada kedavra, stupify, expelliarmus, possibly a few others), turning around to face the window while doing so. When I turned around, still unable to remember the spell, I find him standing up and looking at me. He tells me "Not a chance," and I, annoyed at the fact that he woke up while my back was turned, point my wand at him and shout STUPEFY! He collapses to the ground, and after spending a little more time trying to remember the spell, I give up and decide to leave.* The dream was really unstable at this point, and next thing I know I'm lying in bed, awake. I try to remember the spell, and immediately remember that it's invigorate.

----------


## derb

thanks SurvivorKylie, it was really messed up, as if my subconcious was gettin confused between childhood memories, and future ideas.
anyway, just wonderin whether anyone has got their cred yet from seeker.

----------


## 2Fruits

*Haha, failed the advanced task... AGAIN!* 

Okay, I'll be quick since I have to go to bed. I failed, but it was fun nonetheless.

I attempted to WILD, and somehow slipped into a crazy dream. I had to sky dive out of a plane (with no parachute) then maneuver my body so I 'collected' these blue diamond shaped crystals, about the size of my head. It was VERY Mario Party like. Anyway when I got to the ground I realised it was a dream. Unfortunately I could here cutlery and pots being put away so I assumed that it was nearly time to get up, and my Mum was up.

I woke up on the kitchen floor. After thinking it was odd, I did a nose plugging reality check!!! Sure enough it was a F.A. 
 I walked into my bedroom (which was in daytime) I stopped just after entering the doorway and examined it. Everything was in its usual place. I stepped over to my bed and looked at it, but I wasn't in there. The bed covers were messy and shaped like a person mucked them up, like they had just been slept on. I grabbed the covers and wrenched them off the bed hoping I would be there. I then peered under my bed to check if 'me' was hiding  :smiley: 
After standing up and realising that I wasn't there, I turned around to face my wall opposite the bed. I wished in my mind that when I turned around there would be another me in the bed. Alas, it didn't work. But to my astonishment, when I looked my alarm clock had multiplied itself! They were the same in appearance except for the digital face. It had my rival schools logo. I laughed out loud thinking my subconcious was trying to tell me something.
I tried this a few more times but only a chair, and my bookshelf multiplied. Just as I was giving up, I saw white chalk like footprints leading out to my room, towards the bathroom. I followed them assuming they were mine.

I woke up (in real life) and did a throat plug reality check just to make sure. I lay there trying to DEILD but realised that I was unbelievebly hot and really wanted to kick the covers off. I fell into SP after a minute but then spent a few more shaking myself out of it so I could kick my stupid covers off.

Unfortunatly I went back to sleep, but remembered no more dreams.


Anyway, hopefully since there are a few days left I'll have one soon!!!





(P.S. A technique which I came up with, but is kind of stole from other peoples ideas has been helping me become lucid lately. Whilst lying in bed at the start of the night, I would try and simulate the tactile sensation your body gets when sumersalting or going on a roller coaster. I found if I concentrated this in each part of my body after 10-15min or so I would fall into SP. Although I wouldn't go into my REM cycle, I would seem to stay in this position, sleep lighter and fall into a lucid dream during the end of the night. For some reason my awareness is unbelievably high when I do this  :smiley:  Give it a go!)


 :wink2:

----------


## TheTimeKeep

This was going to be my fourth attempt at becoming lucid, aswell as trying to complete the regular tasks. When I was finally went to sleep everything was black, but at the same time I had that numb/dream feeling, then I realized that my eyes were just closed. When I opened them I was in a bleak looking room with a chair in the middle, and a hanging lamp above it, kind of like those interogation rooms, only this had a window at the side and a door next to it. Everytime I tried opening the door it wouldnt budge. Now when Im dreaming one of my dream signs is that I usually start out trying to get past something, accomplish a specific objective. Unfortunatly it didnt hit me I was dreaming yet. Despite the light in the middle of the room one corner was strangely black, as though something was casting a shadow on it. When I moved over to investigate these long black hands reached out and pulled me into it. At that point I realized, "I'm dreaming!". I tried to remain calm, and just go on for the ride to see where it would take me. All of a sudden I appeared in the middle of a street, with a bunch of little shops to either side of me. I can remember distincly that everything had a chalk like texture to it, and that the skies were aglow and set in the color pink, I'm geussing from a sunset. Everything seems to be small, even though it was perfectly in proportion with my body. I just had "That feeling". So I decided to try to fly (again), but without much luck. Then I decided to jump like the Incredible Hulk (which is how I flew before), and all of a sudden i was just thrown into the air, going so fast in fact that the sun was moving back into mid-day. I found myself crashing into the an italian restuarant. At this point I was losing lucidity (but not the dream). I was now only at a low level of awareness. I got a strange feeling about the town and found that everyone accept for the man at the cash register, who I couldn't make out his face, couldn't move. I walked up to him and asked him what was going on. He replied promptly that time was simply standing still. I accepted this for the truth and asked him what he had to eat. He recommened (pronounced) Es Cargo (Gee, I wonder why  ::?: ). So I started to explore the area again when I came across the most beautiful waterfall spilling from the sky in a middle of a small pool that the small town was centered around. Here I found several people standing in a circle around it. Again, I attained lucidity and even was able to recall that I had lost it previously. I got the feeling I was supposed to do something and was focusing on what exactly it was I was to do, then it hit me that I was supposed to cross a blue bridge, I didnt remember why though, I just felt compelled to do so. I wondered how in the world I was supposed to find a blue bridge, so I asked one of the people surrounding the circle. He said,"Do you speak of the holy one?". I was thinking to myself, Holy one? Wtf? I geuss he heard my thoughts, after all he IS a DC in my head. He told me I had to climb this cascading waterfall until I reached a rode that would lead me to it. So I figured some water-walking, Jesus style, was in order. I quickly started running up it, when I figured whynot speed it up? I got a sudden thrill of exhileration because I was running at the speed I was flung into this place.

**On a side note this is the funnest, and the "most normal" dream I've had so far**.

So when I reached the top, which resembled what I always thought Mt.Olympus would look like, I saw a path leading to large creek/small river. When I got to the part the path rounded it very closely resembled a famous picture (Widely distributed/copied) I remember seeing displayed in my gandmothers living room. As I neared it and was about to take the first step it crumbled and everything started fading. I though ,"No!", and did a dream spin, which only prolonged it a few seconds, but given I could run at _ _ _ Mph it was enough to cross it. Then I woke up and my body jumped up really fast and I found myself breathing really heavily like I just had a nightmare. This time I said it outloud, and just didnt think it "Yesss  :boogie: ". I remembered then why I had to go through the whole cherade in the first place. Then I prompty resumed sleep and had another more interesting and vivid dream, but thats an entirely different story.

~Happy Dreaming!
                    -Time

----------


## Jeff777

> 8/17/07
> 
> Okay, my internet access has been limited for the moment so I'm a little late on transferring entries from my physical journal. I took a shot at the advanced task. At first, the idea of it was a little eerie; but nevertheless, I wanted to do it more and more as time went by.  It was Friday night, or Saturday morning. I had thought about it how I would enter my room in a lucid dream for about two days so my subconscious mind would pick up on it.  For me, that doubles the chances of that dream occurring.  
> 
> 
> I had been in a lucid dream for about an hour before I remembered to try the Task of the Month. You'll have to read my Dream Journal to read the full story. So anyways, I was just exiting my gundam mobile suit which I landed in front of my house. I walked across the sharp green grass to the front door only thinking about what my physical bodies' reaction would be. I still had on my black designed swimming shorts from swimming on the moon. I walked through the wall of the house, when half my body was through I thought it'd be better to teleport. With that thought, I was instantly in my the doorway of the room. The room was well illuminated from the late morning sun. The carpet floor was still covered with clothes and the dirty clothes hamper overflowing with more clothes. Then I moved my eyes to the gray metallic bunk bed where my brother and I usually sleep. My brother's body was not in his bed, though the covers and sheets were moved about as he'd just recently woke up and left the bed. I then looked up on the top bunk to see my body sleeping under the covers. I was laid almost too peaceful and very still, like how they arrange the bodies in a casket. I never sleep like that tho. I roll around at night, sleep on my side, all that unorganized stuff. I climbed the bunk bed ladder and looked over the rail at my body. The detail was amazing! Everything was very quiet. I reached my arm out and began nudging my physical body's leg. After about 5 or 6 nudges I saw my body's eyes flicker slowly open. His brown eyes quickly darted to mine and he frantically jerked upwards, kicked wildly and crawled backwards to the wall and pressed against the rail of the bunk bed. I, myself, was so terrified at the the event slipped off the rail falling backwards, kicked and scratched at the air wildly in an attempt to grab something, then painfully hit the floor on my back.  Our eyes were connected the whole way day. Then, I woke up in a much similar spasm as my physical body had done breathing rapidly.
> 
> 
> This experience was awesomely vivid, but quite scary at the same time. After I awoke, I looked down over the rail of my bed and saw that my brother had left the room and his sheets were in much of the same state, as the room for that matter. About five minutes later, my little sister was running into the room screaming breakfast was ready. The whole day I thought about the dream.  The Task of Month gave me one wild experience to remember..



Wow, that's pretty intense, congrats Anthriel!  :boogie:

----------


## therpgmaker

I never got my badge!  :Sad:

----------


## pj

> I never got my badge!



Patience.  This is Seeker's territory, and he's away at the moment.  He'll be back soon - you haven't been forgotten.

----------


## derb

emmm...

yeah i finished this at least 5 days ago.
seeker? you out there?

oh...

----------


## Serith

I finally completed the advanced lucid task last night.  Since both of them involve being in a specific location, and I have yet to learn a reliable method of easily teleporting to a specific location (despite trying for the past month or so), I wasn't sure I'd complete a task this month, but fortunately,  when I realized I was dreaming last night, I was already in my house.

After looking around my house for a while (found nothing interesting, except that all the light switches worked, and that my closet went back at least 25 feet further than usual), I remembered the advanced task.  I went into my room, and as I expected, there was someone asleep in my bed under the covers.  I shook my bed and said, "wake up", and they did, but the person there was female, black, and about 16, definately not me.  So, I walked back outside my room, closed my door, and in order to change things so I could complete the task, thought to myself that that must be an illusion, and that it's really me who's asleep in my bed right now.  Sure enough, when I went back in and told the person in my bed to wake up again, the person who sat up was me.  I told him he was dreaming, and he got out of bed.  He looked exactly like me, except that for some reason he had unusually long earlobes.  

With that task finished, I asked him if he'd make a portal to the bridge so I could move on to the next task, but he gave some nonsensical excuse for why he couldn't, so I instead tried to use the nearby flatscreen TV on the ground (which I don't have in my real room) as a portal.  I turned it on, and saw an ocean, but when I tried to change the channel, I hit the wrong button and lost the picture, and soon after I woke up.

----------


## DreamHerb

i have always been able to find my body and wake myself up, so i guess im an advanced lucid dreamer (i am). That blue bridge picture reminds me of alot of lucid dreams ive had too!!! i will follow the bridge tonight, and report what i see.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Meh, I dunno if this counts or not. I didn't make it across the bridge, but I did discover what was on the other side. 

I was standing in my kitchen, and decided to do the nose RC. I realized I was dreaming, and thought of the easy task. _"The bridge will be outside..."_ I thought, so I stepped through my kitchen wall to my backyard. My yard was an island, surrounded by a steely-grey ocean. It was not yet dawn, so everything was dark and greyish. I willed the sun to rise, and saw a pink stripe on the horizon. The blue bridge started at our sandmound, and arched across the ocean at its narrowest part. The bridge was quite short and narrow, it seemed only 200 feet long or so. As I stepped onto it the whole thing wobbled and shook, like I imagined it would. I looked across it and saw a small island, covered in dense forest. 

As I walked across the bridge I could hear strange animals roaring, chirping, running around the island. I thought I could make out their shapes along the narrow shore. The island was quite beautiful, really, the sun was just rising behind it and the trees sparkled as though covered in water. The gray water was now sparkling and rippling like diamonds. The beauty was quite a contrast to the bridge, which was a dull blue and looked worn, like an old slide at a playground.

I was now almost at the other end of the bridge, and I thought I saw the animal's eyes between the trees. (the "shapes" on shore had gone back among them) But the bridge began to shake so horribly that I fell off - and as I did, I woke up.

It was a beautiful dream, anyway. The most vivid I've had in a while. I felt it was worth sharing.

----------


## skysaw

I think I have something against doing the advanced task this month. I've had some GREAT LDs recently, but something is holding me back from even attempting it. Maybe it's the creep-out factor?

Oh well... four days left to try!

----------


## The Question

OMG! I just discovered this section and now im super pumped for more lucid dreams! I really want to begin to have LD's regularly! Whoever came up dream task, great idea!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Go, SkySaw and the Question, Go!  You can do it! :woohoo:

----------


## Seeker

Yay!  I'm home and had a few minutes to catch up.  Sorry for the delay in the badges.  *I've decided to let everyone keep theirs through September as an appology. * 

~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//. - That was exactly the kind of experience I was hoping more people would have.  Way to go!

----------


## DreamHerb

Last night, while wandering my subconscious, when i became lucid, the first thing  that struck my mind was "Blue Bridge". In the dream i was already flying in the sky, around my house, i made sure not to panic once i realized i was lucid (this happened earlier in the week while trying to complete this task. )
After thinking about the bridge, it appeared under me, and i stepped onto its velvety glass-like surface. 

When i first got onto it, the bridge curved down in the sky, like a slide, and i slide down very fast on my feet. After the curve stopped, the bridge turned into  a escalator to "Dream city". Dream city is a city compiled of all the houses,towns,and scenery I've ever seen in my life. 

A surge of satisfaction came through me, as i knew i had completed the task, on the last possible day.... not the next one!

The bridge was quite fun.

----------


## Sandform

Tried finding my sleeping self last night...but all I found was a sleeping woman...she then woke up, told me that she was really a person from the real world, and that I was a pervert for looking for her...

----------


## indescribable

Last night I just had an incredible dream combining these lucid tasks! If only I had had the dream a few nights earlier.  :Sad: 

Ah well, I'll try for September.

----------

